# Kurzchließen eines Schalters über nicht potentialfreien Schaltkontakt



## TP-Inc (5 Januar 2022)

Hallo, das Thema hat zwar rein garnichts mit SPSn zu tun, aber ich habe das Gefühl die Community hier ist auch in Sachen Elektronik sehr gut bewandert.
Kurze Einführung: Ich spiele Gitarre und verwende zurzeit einen Fender SuperSonic 22. Der hat zwei Kanäle, die man per Fußschalter wechseln kann. Jetzt habe ich mir ein Multieffektgerät gekauft, das unter anderem den Kanalwechsel des Verstärkers übernnehmen soll. Im Handbuch des Multieffektgeräts sieht es so aus, als würde die Buchse "Amp-Ctrl" ganz einfach einen Kontakt schließen. Jetzt hab ich kurzerhand bei meinem Fußschalter eine 6,35mm Buchse parallel zum Schalter geschloßen und das ganze per Instrumentenkabel an das Multieffektgerät geschloßen. Funktioniert leider nur so halb... Das Multieffektgerät zieht eigentlich nur den "Tip" der Buchse auf Masse, der "Ring" ist permanent auf Masse. Das Wechseln des Kanals funktioniert zwar, aber es macht einen relativ lauten "Knall" und die LED am Fußschalter (zur Indikation des Kanals) leuchtet nicht mehr.

Anbei mal ein Schaltplan von meinem ursprünglichen Plan (Oben)
Und ein Bild von tatslächlichen Aufbau. Die Abweichungen ergeben sich aus: A: Die Buchse die ich gekauft habe hat keinen Schaltkontakt, B: Ich wollte auf der Platine noch keine Bahnen trennen und C: ich habe nach "S6" einen Schalter eingebaut um den "Ring"/S6-" aus dem Kreis zu nehmen. Hat nämlich keinen Einfluss ob der angeschlossen ist oder nicht, da der sowieso vom Multeffektgerät aus über den Amp mit Masse verbunden ist.

Falls jemand im GitarreBassBau Forum aktiv ist: Hier der Link zum dortigen Thread, ich hab aber das Gefühl da komme ich nicht mehr weiter.





						Footswitch Fender Supersonic 22 - GitarreBassBau.de
					






					www.gitarrebassbau.de


----------



## TP-Inc (5 Januar 2022)

Update: Habs gerade selbst rausgefunden  Habe über die Klinkenkabel am Multieffektgerät einen Kurzschluss zwischen Masse und der Amp-Control Buchse verursacht.... Ein Kabel winkeling, eines gerade...


----------



## Heinileini (5 Januar 2022)

TP-Inc schrieb:


> Update: Habs gerade selbst rausgefunden  Habe über die Klinkenkabel am Multieffektgerät einen Kurzschluss zwischen Masse und der Amp-Control Buchse verursacht.... Ein Kabel winkeling, eines gerade...


Hmmm. Ob der Winkel nun 90° oder 180° beträgt, kann eigentlich keinen Unterschied bewirken.
Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du Dein Problem gelöst hast, denn der Schaltplan ist irgendwie irreführend.
Kann es sein, dass S6 nicht ein Kontakt ist wie der S5, der durch das Einführen/Herausziehen des Klinkensteckers betätigt wird, sondern, dass dies der Schalter/Taster sein soll, der sich am anderen Ende des hier per Klinkensteckers eingesteckten Kabels befindet?


----------



## TP-Inc (5 Januar 2022)

Hallo, mit S5 wollte ich den originalen Schalter S1 wirkungslos machen. Mit Winkelig meinte ich das am Bild. Damit hab ich mir die Massen zusammengeschlossen… Deshalb hats auch so halb mit der zweiten Variante geklappt. Tatsächlich schaltet das Gerät aber total potentialfrei und tut genau was es soll. War ein dummer Fehler…


----------



## Heinileini (6 Januar 2022)

TP-Inc schrieb:


> Mit Winkelig meinte ich das am Bild. Damit hab ich mir die Massen zusammengeschlossen…


Ach so, die metallischen Gehäuse der Klinkenstecker können sich berühren ... und haben erst dann ein gemeinsames MassePotenzial.
Warum eigentlich nicht vorher schon? Dieses Kapitel ist im SchaltPlan anscheinend total ausgeblendet.


----------

